# Africa photos - taken by you



## Ameriscot (Apr 19, 2015)

Merlin has some photos of Morocco as do I, and I have Uganda and a few from South Africa.  If anyone has any photos of anywhere in Africa, please feel free to share.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 19, 2015)

Uganda






Ugandan daughter that I often mention - this is her at university graduation 2 years ago with her 'original' mother - we are co-mothers.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 19, 2015)

Wonderful wildlife photos Ameriscot!  You're daughter and her mother are beautiful women, I wish your daughter well.


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 19, 2015)

Great pictures!  I've heard the sky in SA is a gorgeous blue, almost beyond description.


----------



## AprilT (Apr 19, 2015)

Very nice photos.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 20, 2015)

Thanks! Don't remember the sky in SA as that was a short visit in 2006 but Uganda has very blue skies!

Met daughter in 2008 and helped sponsor her for university. Had no idea she would become like our own daughter. She has her third temporary work permit in Scotland now and is coming for a visit this week.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 20, 2015)

*Uganda*

Oribi





Warthog - a face only a mother could love!



Me, friend, daughter, her mother when we stayed in bedded tents in a national park.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 20, 2015)

*Agadir, Morocco - 2012

*






Birthday girl - big 6-0


----------



## Cookie (Apr 20, 2015)

Good photographs - looks like interesting trips.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 20, 2015)

Cookie said:


> Good photographs - looks like interesting trips.



Thanks.  Some are from a visit to Uganda, some when we lived there.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 20, 2015)

*South Africa - 2006*

Goldengate National park



Falcon at the guesthouse where we stayed for a wedding



Hubby after his gorge jump



Shantytowns - the reason my husband was inspired to volunteer somewhere in Africa


----------



## merlin (Apr 21, 2015)

:coolpics: Great photos Annie, the gorge jump looks too scary for me. :eewwk: did you do it?  I will sort out some Morocco ones soon, I think most are on my laptop in Russia, but there are some here somewhere.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 21, 2015)

merlin said:


> :coolpics: Great photos Annie, the gorge jump looks too scary for me. :eewwk: did you do it?  I will sort out some Morocco ones soon, I think most are on my laptop in Russia, but there are some here somewhere.



No way! Husband, his daughter and her fiance all did it. Too scary for me.


----------



## merlin (May 24, 2015)

I have finally tracked down some photos of Morocco these are some street scenes in Marrakesh.


----------



## merlin (May 24, 2015)

....and some more


----------



## merlin (May 24, 2015)

..and of course some food


----------



## Ameriscot (May 24, 2015)

Wonderful photos, Merlin!  Such bright colours and I love the doorways there.  When we went to the sook we had a tour guide.  Whenever I tried to take photos of all the beautiful fresh food and spices, the clerk would expect a tip.  I stopped taking photos.


----------



## merlin (May 24, 2015)

Thanks Annie, I had forgotten how much I loved Morocco, magical things seemed to happen there, and I always felt safe somehow even in the non touristy areas.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 24, 2015)

I'd like to return and see the 'real' Morocco.  Agadir was really a place for tourists.  Although we did get that nice tour of the Antiatlas mountains.


----------



## AZ Jim (May 24, 2015)

I see they use coffee filters to hold food.  Interesting.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## Cookie (May 24, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> I see they use coffee filters to hold food.  Interesting.  Thanks for posting.



Ha ha ha , those are not coffee filters, silly, they are cupcake thingies. 

Great pictures AS and Merlin! Very colorful, love the textiles. Thanks.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 25, 2015)

Thanks Cookie!  The photos I've posted of Uganda were from our visit in 2013.  These are just a few of the photos I took when we lived there from 2007-09.  

This looked a bit dangerous to me.  



Got lucky on a tour through a national park when my brother's family came to visit us:



Very dear friends of ours.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 25, 2015)

A mud hut near the campus where we lived:



Husband in the pool at a lovely lodge.  Check out the elephants in the background. 



Road near our campus.  I love the red dirt!


----------



## Ameriscot (May 25, 2015)

Me in traditional dress.


----------



## Jackie22 (May 25, 2015)

All these pictures are wonderful, thanks for making the effort to share with us.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 25, 2015)

Thanks Jackie.


----------



## Cookie (May 25, 2015)

Great pictures, AS, love the caftan and the earrings your wearing there, great fruit stand, in fact all are exceptional! Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 25, 2015)

Thanks, Cookie.  The earrings matched the dress really well.  Ugandans loved it when I wore traditional dress.  Had a very pretty one made for a wedding and it was a big hit.


----------



## merlin (May 27, 2015)

Great pictures Annie, looks to be a very interesting country...


----------



## Ameriscot (May 27, 2015)

ThanksThanks Merlin! I am so glad I agreed to live there for two years.

I kept a blog the whole time and am glad I did.


----------



## Pam (May 27, 2015)

Lovely photos, Merlin and AS.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 27, 2015)

Thanks Pam.


----------

